# Lot ordinateur Apple de collection



## nicolas06130 (27 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Je vends ma collection d'ancien ordinateur Apple pour cause de manque de place. Cette collection comprend un multitude d'ordinateurs de tout ages ainsi que d'autre appareil apple (lecteur disquettes, jeux, logiciel...)
Tout les ordinateurs fonctionnent sauf 2/3.
Le prix est a débattre sachant qu'il a en a pour 4000/5000€ de materiel (rare)
Offre raisonnable apprécié...
La collection comporte :
Power mac 5500
Lc630
Performa 5320
Power mac 8500/180
Mac G3 tour 
Mac LC475
Apple 2c
iMac G3 bleu foncer 
eMac x2
G3 bleu ciel x2 + vert
Mac SE x2
Color classic
Mac Pro 
power mac G3
Mac classic
Mac Plus x2
Mac cube 
Mac tournesol x3
IMac blanc
Macintosh PowerBook G3
25th Apple anniversary x2


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2018)

Très joli !


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2018)

Tu vends à la pièce ?


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2018)

Hormis les deux TAM, le //c et les Cube, y'a quoi qui fait grimper le prix jusqu'à 4000/5000E ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (16 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Hormis les deux TAM, le //c et les Cube, y'a quoi qui fait grimper le prix jusqu'à 4000/5000E ?



Perso mon cube je l’ai payé 50€ complet avec écran cathodique transparent.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Mars 2018)

J'ai pas de Cube, mais le TAM j'aimerais bien, faut s'appeler Apple pour sortir un truc pareil 
Mais c'est hors de prix  faut dire qu'il y en a eu 10 fois moins.
Dommage, je le trouve superbe.


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Mars 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai pas de Cube, mais le TAM j'aimerais bien, faut s'appeler Apple pour sortir un truc pareil
> Mais c'est hors de prix  faut dire qu'il y en a eu 10 fois moins.
> Dommage, je le trouve superbe.



Ouais le TAM s’est terminé à environ 800-1000€ sur les dernières enchères EBay. Je ne parle pas de ceux qui les mettent à 3000-4000$... Pour ma part j’aimerais surtout trouver un IIgs Woz avec certificat [emoji1]


----------

